# ACS 2231-79(Network Security Specialist) help required.



## khalidshaikh (Aug 4, 2009)

Dear All,

I will be shortly applying for ACS assessment. I have recent 4 year experience in IT networking. I have 2 years bachelor degree in computer science and 3 years masters degree in IT.

I have CCNA, CCNP and Cisco Firewall specialist Certification and will be shortly completely CCSP certification. I have taken MCSE course but I am not certified. 

Also my current job title is network engineer and previous job title was IT Technician.

Will I qualify the ACS assessment and can I also claim point for MODL under network security. So all in all what are my chances to claim 75 points.

Can any one help how should I prepare my work experience letter and CV for ACS.

All of yours comments are highly appreciated.


Thanks & Regards


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi khalidshaikh, 

I can't add any more to your ACS assessment other than send you to their guidelines which it sounds like you've seen. 

Have you checked out the links in the 'PLEASE READ: Helpful websites for your move to Australia'? That has some links to references, experience and templates for ACS. Also it's worth doing a search on the forum since there are lots of ACS posts.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

khalidshaikh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will be shortly applying for ACS assessment. I have recent 4 year experience in IT networking. I have 2 years bachelor degree in computer science and 3 years masters degree in IT.
> 
> ...



Dear Khalid,

Unfortunatelty, ACS currently do not recognize CCNA, CCNP or CCSP, thy do recognise MCSE as equilivant to australian diploma, and requires 6 year exp for positive assessment. 

If your Masters is recogniszed by ACS then 4 year exp should be enough..else you might have some trouble. To be in MODL you will be required to create your cv and project emphasising on security areas. 

Go throught the ACS website, there are plenty of stuffs there.

Regards,
Mr.India


----------



## nandi (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Mr. India,

You may need to very careful before lodging your application. Please read the guidelines available for Group A assessment in acs website. If am not wrong, It mandates 4 year exp , UG and PG in computers & they need to be a full time education.

Certifications like CCSP, CCNA can supplement your work experience but they cannot be qualifying criteria for ACS.

By look of things, It is not all about clearing acs but qualifying with CSL and MODL criteria for further turnaround.

My ACS was approved under Group A as Network Security Specialist and following are my criteria for your reference

1. B.Sc Computer science, Full time
2. MCA, Full time
3. 4 Year Network security experience and CISSP certified


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

nandi said:


> Hi Mr. India,
> 
> You may need to very careful before lodging your application. Please read the guidelines available for Group A assessment in acs website. If am not wrong, It mandates 4 year exp , UG and PG in computers & they need to be a full time education.
> 
> ...



Dear Nandi,

First, Congrats for your possitive assessment, second, I was refereing to CCNA and CCSP are not recognised as primary qualification but MCSE do qualify you for group B. UG or PG degree with following should be ok to qualify for Group A:
(a) Contain a minimum of three semesters*; and
(b) Contain a minimum of twelve units; and
(c) Contain two semesters* of full-time equivalent ICT content; and
(d) Be underpinned by an ICT or non-ICT degree level qualification or an AQF Advanced
Diploma or Diploma or equivalent; and
(e) Have at least one semester* of ICT study at a demonstrably advanced level.

Regards,
Mr.India


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

*sample project report on Network Security*

Hi Mr. India,
I am looking a sample network project reeport. would you pls provide me a sample project report .

regards,

era



mr.india said:


> Dear Nandi,
> 
> First, Congrats for your possitive assessment, second, I was refereing to CCNA and CCSP are not recognised as primary qualification but MCSE do qualify you for group B. UG or PG degree with following should be ok to qualify for Group A:
> (a) Contain a minimum of three semesters*; and
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Hi Mr. India,
> I am looking a sample network project reeport. would you pls provide me a sample project report .
> 
> regards,
> ...


Dear era
send me a PM with your e-mail address.. i'll send you some


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

*Network Security(nec)*

Dear Mr. India

Thx for quick reply. My mail address is [email protected]. Pls send me sample project report for network security

regards

era





khalidshaikh said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I will be shortly applying for ACS assessment. I have recent 4 year experience in IT networking. I have 2 years bachelor degree in computer science and 3 years masters degree in IT.
> 
> ...


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

*Network Security(nec)*

Dear Mr. India

Thx for quick reply. My mail address is [email protected]. Pls send me sample project report for network security

regards

era




mr.india said:


> Dear era
> send me a PM with your e-mail address.. i'll send you some


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

I have sent you my project reports for your reference, you can use this as skeleton only. 

Best regards,


----------



## era7bd (Nov 30, 2009)

*Network Security(nec)*

Dear Mr. India
Thx for giving me sample project report. Another question, My working areas are system (windows system like server, client), Data Centre, Hardware (Server-IBM, SUN, HP, Compaq, Dell) and Networking. I want to apply MODL Network Security (nec) 2231-79. So how can write my project? Both are network related or one network related with another system or datacenter related? Pls tell me which area I will use for writing project.

regards,

era



mr.india said:


> I have sent you my project reports for your reference, you can use this as skeleton only.
> 
> Best regards,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India
> Thx for giving me sample project report. Another question, My working areas are system (windows system like server, client), Data Centre, Hardware (Server-IBM, SUN, HP, Compaq, Dell) and Networking. I want to apply MODL Network Security (nec) 2231-79. So how can write my project? Both are network related or one network related with another system or datacenter related? Pls tell me which area I will use for writing project.
> 
> regards,
> ...


Era, you will have to write your own using the skeleton I provided, if you want assessment for MODL security, you will have to stress on security side .i.e. managing Server Updates, security patches, Client/Remote/ server Access policies at network/ intranet/ internet level. 

You may have to stress more on network then on Hardware side. 

ping us if you need more help.


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

*network security engineer*

Dear,

I got my Acs in jun,2231-79(network sec).

But Immi Deapt announced new list for network profession but no occcupation for 
Network security but two profession related to this:


1. Networks and Systems Engineer (263111)

2.ICT security spealist (but maped with software tester)


So please tell me ,which profession i should adopt for revalidation.


Best regards,



Asad


----------



## beetle (Apr 8, 2010)

gemaltu said:


> Dear,
> 
> I got my Acs in jun,2231-79(network sec).
> 
> ...


ICT Security Specialist would be the most applicable.

--
beetle


----------



## gemaltu (Sep 19, 2010)

era7bd said:


> Dear Mr. India
> Thx for giving me sample project report. Another question, My working areas are system (windows system like server, client), Data Centre, Hardware (Server-IBM, SUN, HP, Compaq, Dell) and Networking. I want to apply MODL Network Security (nec) 2231-79. So how can write my project? Both are network related or one network related with another system or datacenter related? Pls tell me which area I will use for writing project.
> 
> regards,
> ...


pleae suggest,we are in same boat...

i also applied in vcc in nov,2010 but till no reply.

can i revalidate it to network admin for south australia bcoz in july policy will change..


if vcc will approve ,so my old acs will work??


----------

